# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  انظر - يا رعاك الله- كيف كانت هيبة العلماء عند الحكام.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

روى أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم في كتابه *"آداب الشافعي ومناقبه"* (ص48 – 49) قال: حدثني أبي ، ثنا حرملة ، عن محمد بن إدريس الشافعي ، قال:
((كان محمد بن عجلان يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر . فخطب والي المدينةِ يومًا فأطال الخطبةَ ، فلمَّا نزل وصلَّى  صاح به ابنُ عَجْلانَ ، فقال: ((يا هذا اتق الله : تطيلُ ببيانِك وكلامِك على منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟! 
فأمر به فحُبِس ، فأخبر ابن أبي ذئب ، فدخل على الوالي، وقال: حبست ابن عجلان ؟! 
فقال : ما يكفيه أنَّه يأمرنا فيما بيننا وبينه ، فنصير إلى ما يأمرنا ، حتى يصيح بنا على رؤوس الناس فنستضعف ؟! 
فقال ابن أبي ذئب : _ابن عجلان أحمق؛ فهو يراك تأكل الحرام، وتلبس الحرام، فيترك الإنكار عليك، ويقول: لا تطل ببيانك وكلامك على منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم._
فقال الوالي: أخرجوا ابن عجلان ، ما عليه من سبيل )).

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا الكريم

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ، ونفع بكم

سؤال 
ما الذي أضاع هذه الهيبة ؟

----------


## آل عامر

يقول الشيخ العلامة محمد البشير الإبراهيمى- رحمه الله- : 

فقد علماء الدين مركزهم يوم أضاعوا الفضائل التي هي سلاح العالم الديني ، وأمهاتها 
الشجاعة ، والقناعة ، والعفة ، والصبر
وإن تجردهم من هذه الفضائل ليرجع في مبدأ أمره إلى خدعة من أمراء السوء المتسلطين حينما ثقلت عليهم وطأة العلماءوقيامهم بالواجب الديني في الأمر والنهي ، وعلموا أن العامة تبع للعلماء ، وأن سلطان العلماء أقوى من سلطانهم ، وأن كلمة مؤثرة من عالم مخلص تقع في مستقر التصديق من العامة قد تأتي على سلطان الحاكم المتسلط ، فسولت لهم أنفسهم أن يحدوا من هذا التأثير الواسع القوي ، فأخذوا يروِّضون علماء الدين على المهانة ،وألصقوا بهم الحاجة إلى ما في أيديهم من متاع الدنيا ، ليجعلوا من ذلك مقادة يقودنهم بها إلى ما يهوون ، ثم ربوهم على الطمع والتطلع إلى الاستزادة ، ومد الأعين إلى زهرة الحياة الدنيا ، فزلُّوا ثم ضلُّوا ثم ذلُّوا .

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لكم يا شيخ علي وللشيخ محمد آل عامر ما تفضَّلتما بنقله

أخرج الإمام أبو بكر الآجري بسنده إلى وهب بن منبِّه أنه قال لعطاء الخراساني: 
«كان العلماءُ قبلَنا استغنَوا بعلمهم عن دنيا غيرهم، فكانوا لا يلتفتون إلى دنياهم، فكان أهلُ الدنيا يبذلون لهم دنياهم رغبةً في علمهم ، فأصبحَ أهلُ العلم مِنَّـا اليومَ يبذلونَ لأهل الدنيا علمَهم رغبةً في دنياهم، فأصبحَ أهلُ الدنيا قد زهدوا في علمهم، لما رأوا من سوءِ موضعِه عندهم 
فإياك وأبوابَ السلاطين، فإنَّ عندَ أبوابهم فتناً كمبارك الإبل، لا تصيبُ من دنياهم شيئاً إلا أصابوا من دينك مثله» 

قال الإمام أبو بكر الآجري معلِّقاً على هذا الكلام: 
(فإذا كان يخاف على العلماء في ذلك الزمان أن تفتنَهم الدنيا، فما ظنُّك في زمننا هذا؟ 
الله المستعان، ما أعظمَ ما قد حلَّ بالعلماء من الفتن، وهم عنه في غفلة)

ينظر: أخلاق العلماء (ص112، 113)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وللفائدة 
اذكرقصة الامام الحافظ يزيدبن هارون 
فنظر االى هيبة المامون الخليفة العباسي  من الامام يزيدبن هارون لم يستطع ان يقول بفتنة خلق الفران الابعد موت ذلك الامام 
الحافظ شيخ الامام احمد بن حنبل

وقال يعقوب بن شيبة : كان يزيد يعد من الآمرين بالمعروف والناهين عن المنكر . 
أنبأنا المسلم بن محمد وجماعة قالوا : أخبرنا زيد بن الحسن ، أخبرنا أبو منصور الشيباني ، أخبرنا أبو بكر الخطيب ، أخبرنا أبو بكر الحيري ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم ، حدثنا يحيى بن أبي طالب ، أخبرني الحسن بن شاذان الحافظ ، حدثني ابن عرعرة ، حدثني يحيى بن أكثم قال : قال لنا المأمون : لولا مكان يزيد بن هارون ، لأظهرت القرآن مخلوق ، فقيل : ومن يزيد حتى يتقى ؟ فقال : ويحك إني لأرتضيه لا أن له سلطنة ، ولكن أخاف إن أظهرته ، فيرد علي ، فيختلف الناس ، وتكون فتنة .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من شجاعة العلماء وجرأتهم بالأندلس :
  أولا:كان القاضي منذر بن سعيد البلوطي صلبا صارما غير هياب ولا جبان طالما انتقد الخليفة  عبد الرحمن الناصر{ت350هـ} تصريحا أو تلويحا في مجالسه الخاصة بين وزرائه وأهل خدمته أو في المسجد الجامع على مسمع ومرأى من جموع المصلين  خصوصا فيما يتعلق بإسرافه في البناء والتشييد  كما يتجلى ذلك في بنائه مدينة الزهراء الذائعة الصيت حتى شغله ذلك عن شهود صلاة الجمعة ثلاث جمع متوالية وبلغ به الإعجاب بما بنى أن سأل مرة وزرائه : "هل رأيتم أو سمعتم ملكا كان قبلي فعل مثل فعلي هذا أو قدر عليه ؟"- يريد اتخاذه  لسقف القبيبة قراميد مغشاة ذهبا وفضة - فقالو : لا يا أمير المومنين وإنك لواحد في شأنك كله  وما سبقك الى مبتدعاتك هذه ملك ..." 
  ثم سأل القاضي منذر بن سعيد السؤال ذاته فلم يتمالك أن بكى ثم أقبل على الخليفة قائلا :" والله يا أمير المومنين ما ظننت أن الشيطان - لعنه الله - يبلغ منك هذا المبلغ و لا أن تمكنه من قلبك هذا التمكين مع ما آتاك الله من فضله ونعمته وفضلك به على العالمين حتى ينزلك منازل الكافرين " فانفعل الخليفة الناصر وقال له :"انظر ما تقول وكيف أنزلتني منزلتهم ؟" فقال له :"نعم أليس الله تعالى يقول :{ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة ومعارج عليها يظهرون } فوجم الخلية  وأطرق مليا ودموعه تتساقط خشوعا لله سبحانه .... وقام من مجلسه وأمر بنقض سقف القبة ...  
  ثانيا: كان أبو إبراهيم إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مسرة التجيبي {ت352هـ} صليبا متصرفا مع الحق حيثما تصرف .
  يقال إن الخليفة الأموي وطيء جارية له في رمضان فلم يقبل منه أبو إبراهيم غير الصيام كفارة له  ، وذكر أن الخليفة الحكم لما علم بموته قال :" الحمد لله الذي كفانا شره وخلصنا منه " وكان يخاف منه ويقدر طوع العامة له

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ياشيخ علي ,,

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الفضلاء .
أسامة ، آل عامر ، الحمادي ، أبو محمد الغامدي ، محمد عز الدين المعيار ، ابن رجب.
بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.

----------


## ابن رجب

وأياكم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
  الى الإخوة المشرفين الأفاضل الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
  وبعد فقد لاحظت وأنا أقرأ مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع أنني كتبت كلمة " وزراءه " في محل  "وزرائه "  والعكس صحيح  فأسال كيف يمكن أن أصحح ما فاتني من أخطاء -هنا- وفي سائر المشاركات جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخانا الفاضل / محمد عز الدين المعيار .
أعتذر بسبب التأخر في الرد على سؤالك ، لم أنتبه له إلا الساعة ، فمعذرة .
وبخصوص تعديل المشاركات يكون مسموحًا لك التعديل خلال (45 دقيقة) من وضع المشاركة ، بعدها لا يمكنك التعديل في مشاركتك .
لكن إذا وقفت على أخطاء طباعية أو إملائية ناتجة عن السرعة في كتابة مشاركاتك ، يمكنك أن تراسلني أو أي مشرف من المشرفين : اكتب الخطأ ثم الصواب وضع رابط المشاركة وسوف يقوم المشرف بتعديلها لك مباشرة.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

شكر الله لكم أخي الفاضل عنايتكم الكريمة بإخوانكم وما يبثونه على الملتقى من مشاركات حفظكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجعل أعمالنا وأعمالكم خالصة لوجهه الكريم

----------


## جهاد هاني

جزيتم خير

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم .
وجاء في ترجمة الأوزاعي رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية ( 13 / 454 ط التركي ) قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : " وقد كان الأوزاعي في الشام مكرماً معظماً أمره أعز عندهم من أمر السلطان ، وهم به بعض الولاة فقال له أصحابه : دعه عنك فوالله لو أمر أهل الشام أن يقتلونك لقتلوك ، ولما مات جلس على قبره بعض الولاة فقال : رحمك الله فوالله لقد كنت أخاف منك أكثر مما أخاف من الذي ولاني ـ يعني المنصور ـ " انتهى بتصرف .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخانا أبا عمر القصيمي جزاك الله خيرًا على المرور والمشاركة .

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

جزاكم الله خيراً اخواني الكرام 
وهذه الهيبه والصدح بالحق نفتقدها في هذا الزمان الذي نعيش به

----------


## أم معاذة

> بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ، ونفع بكم
> 
> سؤال 
> ما الذي أضاع هذه الهيبة ؟


أضاعها عدم نهيهم عن المنكرات التي يأتي بها الحكام ، وإن كانوا يأمرونهم بالمعروف الذي ما عدنا نفرق بينه وبين المدح!!
ملاحظة : كلمة حكام موجودة في عنوان الموضوع لذلك قمت بكتابتها في الرد.

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

موضوع قمة في الروعه لقد ذهبت الهيبه ولم يعد لها وجود , لا نرى الا علماء متسولين ومطبلين فقط لا غير الا فئة قليله جدا تصدح بالحق ولا تبالي

----------

